
Show HN: JobInChain.com – Find your next job as a blockchain developer - slv20n
https://www.jobinchain.com/
======
slv20n
Hi HN,

I have been working on this job board for blockchain related tech jobs and i
wanted to show it to you.

I keep it as simple as possible but i will improve it with some feature (like
filters) from feedback that i can gather.

I hope some of you will find this project usefull, and, of course, i'm staying
available if you have any suggestions.

Regards,

